# [Risolto] tux login

## zack77

ciao a tutti, ho ancora un problemino> credevo d aver fatto tutto correttamente e invece devo aver sbagliato qualcosa.

dunque... seguendo le istruzioni, ho configurato grub e ho riavviato, ma devo aver saltato un passo> la password!

al riavvio mi esce tux login

se metto root e la password che avevo scritto come da istruzioni proprio all inizio, mi esce un messaggio d errore

c e rimedio?

----------

## comio

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, ho ancora un problemino> credevo d aver fatto tutto correttamente e invece devo aver sbagliato qualcosa.
> 
> dunque... seguendo le istruzioni, ho configurato grub e ho riavviato, ma devo aver saltato un passo> la password!
> 
> al riavvio mi esce tux login
> ...

 

non ho capito una fava! tux login?

sicuro di avere la tastiera italiana impostata? magari la password di root usa qualche carattere particolare non presente sul tuo layout.

In ogni caso ti consiglio il boot con il livecd con annessi chroot e cambio password (non usare simboli finché non sei sicuro che la tua tastiera sia correttamente configurata).

ciao

----------

## zack77

spiego meglio....

all inizio dell installazione premendo esc ho potuto scegliere la tastiera: cod 21 x quella italiana

andando avanti, le istruzioni dicono d iserire la password d root: fatto.

proseguo e arrivo in un punto delle istruzioni che mi richiedono d reinserire la password  d root ma questo io l ho saltato xche nn pensavo fosse necessario e arrivo cosi alla cofigurazione d  grub. faccio il reboot e al riavvio mi esce "tux login:"

esce tux xche è il nome del pc (ho messo x comodita quello delle istruzioni, tux)

se pero scrvo root e metto la password che avevo scelto mi dice login incorrect. ho provato nche a nn metterla, metterla maiuscol etc... nulla

----------

## .:chrome:.

riavvia con livecd. chroot nel tuo sistema, e poi con passwd cambi la password di root

non è che hai impostato la password di root del livecd e non del tuo sistema? magari hai fatto casino

----------

## mouser

Mah, così a pelle sembra che non hai inserito la password di root.

Prova con una bianca (senza scrivere nulla), altrimenti:

1) Fai boot con il livecd

2) chrootti all'interno del sistema nel tuo disco fisso

3) Controlli che effettivamente l'utente sia root:

```
# echo $UID

0
```

4) Cambi la password

```
# passwd
```

Riavvii e fai login con la tua consueta password!!

ps: Ti consiglierei, già che ci sei, di creare al volo un utente da utilizzare poi con il tuo gechino

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## zack77

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> riavvia con livecd. chroot nel tuo sistema, e poi con passwd cambi la password di root
> 
> non è che hai impostato la password di root del livecd e non del tuo sistema? magari hai fatto casino

 

puo essere... io l unica password che ho scritto è stata all inizio. pero perche allora se inserisco il nome dell utente che ho creato nn lo accetta? boh... dopo provo a riavviare col cd

----------

## comio

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se pero scrvo root e metto la password che avevo scelto mi dice login incorrect. ho provato nche a nn metterla, metterla maiuscol etc... nulla

 

ma se hai appena affermato che non hai messo la password di root...

Fai il boot con il cd live... monta il file system su cui hai la tua "/" in qualche directory e monta anche le relative sottodirectory (segui i passi della guida nel punto in cui fa il chroot). Una volta dentro al sistema charootato esegui il comando passwd.

Dato che sei nuovo, voglio subito darti due dritte su come postare: leggi prima i post in alto al forum in cui ci sono le istruzioni di comportamento, poi non assumere mai che gli altri sappiano quello che hai fatto (che la tua macchina si chiami tux... non aiuta!), il titolo del post deve essere descrittivo (per esempio: Non ho messo la passwd di root! login impossibile).

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> puo essere... io l unica password che ho scritto è stata all inizio. pero perche allora se inserisco il nome dell utente che ho creato nn lo accetta? boh... dopo provo a riavviare col cd

 

allora a maggior ragione... probabilmente ti sei confuso e hai cambiato la password e aggiunto l'utente al livecd

----------

## zack77

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mah, così a pelle sembra che non hai inserito la password di root.
> 
> Prova con una bianca (senza scrivere nulla), altrimenti:

 

gia detto che nn va

 *Quote:*   

> ps: Ti consiglierei, già che ci sei, di creare al volo un utente da utilizzare poi con il tuo gechino
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

gia creato, ma nn va come ho gia detto..

----------

## zack77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma se hai appena affermato che non hai messo la password di root...
> 
> Fai il boot con il cd live... monta il file system su cui hai la tua "/" in qualche directory e monta anche le relative sottodirectory (segui i passi della guida nel punto in cui fa il chroot). Una volta dentro al sistema charootato esegui il comando passwd.

 

la password ho detto che l ho messa all inizio e nn l ho messa alla fine

 *Quote:*   

> Dato che sei nuovo, voglio subito darti due dritte su come postare: leggi prima i post in alto al forum in cui ci sono le istruzioni di comportamento, poi non assumere mai che gli altri sappiano quello che hai fatto (che la tua macchina si chiami tux... non aiuta!), il titolo del post deve essere descrittivo (per esempio: Non ho messo la passwd di root! login impossibile).
> 
> ciao

 

i post li ho letti, ma nn ho trovato cio che mi interessava: so le regole dei forum, qui sono nuovo, ma in altri sono veterano anch io...

il fatto poi che dica come si chiama la mia macchina nn lo vedo come problema xche nessuno potrebbe mai accedervi: nn ho internet e nessuno dei miei amici sa "toccare" linux

cmq... il mio tono x questa discussione nn vuole essere da arrogante! sia chiaro!!!

----------

## randomaze

zack77, probabilmente ha ragione k.gothmog e hai modificato la password (e forse anche creato l'utente) sul liveCD e non nella partizione appena installata.

Ti conviene fare il reboot e fare un nuovo chroot cone ti hanno consigliato. Se ci sono problemi siamo qui  :Smile: 

----------

## zack77

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> zack77, probabilmente ha ragione k.gothmog e hai modificato la password (e forse anche creato l'utente) sul liveCD e non nella partizione appena installata.
> 
> Ti conviene fare il reboot e fare un nuovo chroot cone ti hanno consigliato. Se ci sono problemi siamo qui 

 

ok, faccio il reboot. all avvio digito chroot, poi? scusate.... sono un po una tara con gentoo....

----------

## randomaze

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> ok, faccio il reboot. all avvio digito chroot, poi? scusate.... sono un po una tara con gentoo....

 

```

### [1] hdXX va sostituito con il disco dove hai messo la /

# mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/gentoo

### [2] Non dovrebbe essere necessario ma meglio farlo

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

### [3] Il chroot

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

### [4] Non dovrebbe essere necessario ma meglio farlo

# env-update && source /etc/profile

### [5] Adesso il comando per cambiare la password a root

# passwd

### [6] Se vuoi crea un'altro utente

# useradd ...

```

spero di non aver dimenticato nulla  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zack77

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

grazie!!!!!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *zack77 wrote:*   

>  
> 
> grazie!!!!!

 

Aggiungi il tag RISOLTO al titolo!

PS: Con questo msg, ho fatto level-up...  :Twisted Evil:  Ah, come ci vorrebbe una fanfare! (Per gli appassionati, parlo di Final Fantasy * (tanto ce l'hanno tutti una fanfare!))

PPS: Oddio!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   Annido le parentesi anche nei discorsi... AIUTO!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zack77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Con questo msg, ho fatto level-up...  Ah, come ci vorrebbe una fanfare! (Per gli appassionati, parlo di Final Fantasy * (tanto ce l'hanno tutti una fanfare!))
> 
> PPS: Oddio!     Annido le parentesi anche nei discorsi... AIUTO!     

 

???? NN ho capito nulla d questo..

----------

## neon

 *zack77 wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   [...] poi non assumere mai che gli altri sappiano quello che hai fatto (che la tua macchina si chiami tux... non aiuta!), il titolo del post deve essere descrittivo (per esempio: Non ho messo la passwd di root! login impossibile). 
> 
> il fatto poi che dica come si chiama la mia macchina nn lo vedo come problema xche nessuno potrebbe mai accedervi: nn ho internet e nessuno dei miei amici sa "toccare" linux

 

Non e' per una questione di sicurezza, ma per una di chiarezza. Se tu ci dici che all'avvio ti spunta "tux login:" non fornisci informazioni utili alla risoluzione del problema, anzi confondi le idee (non importante sapere il nome della macchina e se non lo dici non si capisce nemmeno che quello e' il nome della macchina). Se invece come dice comio descrivi meglio il problema, tutti lo possono capire e non c'e' bisogno di un thread di 26 post (in cui si specifica una info alla volta)  per risolvere una cosa molto semplice... tutto qui...

Benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## zack77

dunque... ho seguito le istruzioni d randomaze pero gia al primo passaggio mi esce un errore: kernel unknow.

penso che sia il caso d chiudere questo 3d. reinstallo tutto e stop. cerchero d stare + attento

----------

## comio

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> dunque... ho seguito le istruzioni d randomaze pero gia al primo passaggio mi esce un errore: kernel unknow.
> 
> penso che sia il caso d chiudere questo 3d. reinstallo tutto e stop. cerchero d stare + attento

 

secondo me non ha senso installare. In se è un problema da poco... prova a prendere la guida di installazione ed eseguirla dal punto in cui monta i vari file systems (proc, la root, il boot) e fa il chroot. Attento solo al numero di partizione.

ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> dunque... ho seguito le istruzioni d randomaze pero gia al primo passaggio mi esce un errore: kernel unknow.

 

Quale primo passaggio? Il comando mount da LiveCD dice "kernel unknown"?

----------

## zack77

Questo comando:

# mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/gentoo 

a questo punto mi dice "kernel unknow"

----------

## Onip

ma tu al posto di XX devi mettere la lettera e il numero che indicano la tua partizione di root

----------

## zack77

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma tu al posto di XX devi mettere la lettera e il numero che indicano la tua partizione di root

 

fatto....  nn l ho scritto adesso ma sul pc si

----------

## randomaze

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> Questo comando:
> 
> # mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/gentoo 
> 
> a questo punto mi dice "kernel unknow"

 

 :Shocked: 

Ricorda che il carattere '#' non devi scriverlo.

Ricorda che al posto di hdXX devi mettere la partizione dove hai installato gentoo

Dice esattamente e solo kernel unknow? Perché quel messaggio con mount mi lascia (molto) perplesso...

----------

## zack77

# = nn l ho scritto

nn diceva solo kernel unknows, ma ho dimenticato a casa il foglio su cui avevo scritto il mess completo

----------

## randomaze

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> nn diceva solo kernel unknows, ma ho dimenticato a casa il foglio su cui avevo scritto il mess completo

 

Ok, quando rientri in possesso del messaggio completo postalo, anche se sospetto che ad essere sconosciuto fosse il tipo di partizione.

Allora:

Sei sicuro di avere scritto il valore corretto di hdXX?

Eventualmente prova a scrivere "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdXX /mnt/gentoo" se hai scelto di formattare con ext3. Se invece di ext3 hai scelto xfs o reiser sostituisci di conseguenza al valore dopo il -t

----------

## zack77

ok riprovero. grazie, ne!

----------

